# Delam



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok Folks here is the scoop.Talked to Keystone and they have a problem with delamination on their Outbacks..After one year you are out of luck if it happens.Tried to talk to the customer service people,if you can call them that and all i got was 1yr,1yr,1yr..No water intrusion, seams all ok..So 1600 dollars later and NO warenty against it happening again,i repeat no warenty.I know everyone here loves their Outback but this has turned me off at buying another one,which i had planed to do untill this happened!! In closeing a few words of caution..Do not cover your Outback for storage!! Keystone does not recomend covering Outback accout of the delam problem that they know they have...Just what I know to be true


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I kinda question your legitimacy since you have only eight posts and you are slamming keystone
on a issue that happens to a small amount of owners. Keystone has replaced a lot of the panels
without question. I do feel for you if are legitimate but this sorta thing can happen with any brand.
Covering your trailer in moist and hot climate for an extended time can't be good for any RV.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Just my .02 - We traded in our Fleetwood because of delam (and size issues). I heard a lot of outcry's about Fleetwoods delam issues.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I would think that a good quality multi layer cover that breathes would not be a cause for delam. I have not had a delam issue on mine that has been covered from Nov throurgh Apr for 4 seasons. Maybe I'm just lucky. IMHO I think that if you have one that is going to delam on you it doesn't matter how you store it, its still going to delam. Like the saying goes, if you get a good one its good, if you get a bad one its bad. There is nothing you can do about it. 
Its like the 6.0 powerstrokes. Some good some bad. More good than bad thankfully and the same goes with RVs. As it is in all facets of life the minority that have bad luck with something are more vocal than the majority that have good luck.
I feel for your plight though and hope that you can resolve the problem and that on your future RVs you have better luck.
Bob


----------



## gofishn (Jun 1, 2008)

i disagree
we have a 06 outback ,21rs
our trailer is now at sky river rv in arroyo grande, ca for its second cap replacement
keystone has been very accommodating about this delam prob with us , denise in customer service at keystone has handled our problem
we are, of course, hoping that this is our last cap replacement !
we are wondering if covering our trailer is the right thing to do? or not?

can't wait to go fishn


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

4ME said:


> I kinda question your legitimacy since you have only eight posts and you are slamming keystone
> on a issue that happens to a small amount of owners. Keystone has replaced a lot of the panels
> without question. I do feel for you if are legitimate but this sorta thing can happen with any brand.
> Covering your trailer in moist and hot climate for an extended time can't be good for any RV.


I think this is kind oh harsh. I fully agree with what the original poster said! This poster is probably just trying to vent. I have had many problems with my OB including delam and a front cap replacement. Fortunately for me I found my delam 2 weeks before the warranty expired.

I will not buy another Keystone product nor do I recommend them to others. Main reason is the known and ongoing delam issues across several model years. Keystone is aware of this and continue making a product they know will have problems. Instead of fixing the manufacturing flaw they hope it will happen after the original owner either sells the unit or the warranty expires. And yes some have had luck getting repairs after warranty but a lot don't. This is NOT a small number of owners, a lot of owners on this forum alone have had delam issues and untold numbers that don't post here have had delam also, I have talked extensively to Keystone CS and dealerships about this. The dealer I purchased from told me they had new OBs delivered from the factory with front cap delam.

Do other brands have delam and other issues? Absolutely! Some are worse some are better but none are perfect. I Strongly believe that pinch rolled laminated side walls are inherently a bad method of manufacturing and all manufacturers that use this process have more delamination issues than the ones using vacuum bonding.

Do I like the Outback design? Yes.
Will I go camping and use it? Absolutely.
Will I keep it and and just fix myself what I can and pay for what I can't? Yep, apparently I'm stuck with it.
Will I continue to contribute here and receive good info from good folks? Yes.


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

4ME said:


> I kinda question your legitimacy since you have only eight posts and you are slamming keystone
> on a issue that happens to a small amount of owners. Keystone has replaced a lot of the panels
> without question. I do feel for you if are legitimate but this sorta thing can happen with any brand.
> Covering your trailer in moist and hot climate for an extended time can't be good for any RV.


Just because im not on the forum's every day it does not mean im not Legit!The statement's i have made are true.And when i get the final bill for this repair I will post it on here.And hind site being 20-20,if i would have known that covering the TT would cause a problem It would not have happened..As A lot of other NEWBIES on here you learn as you go or should i say PAY!From what I have read in other forums this is a on going problem..So with that being said hopefully this will make other owners aware of the problem..


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

I too have posted my frustation with my delam problem, and yes I have nothing but good to say about Keystone for replacing my front cap last year when I was out of the warranty period. And now this spring I found a bubble on the back of my tt, which I was told was really rare by the service dept., and I'm looking at $1400 to replace the back due to Keystone denying the claim, and as stated previously, no warranty with this huge $ repair. My only thing, again my .02, is you would think that if one of there units has a delam problem, and _they know _they have this on-going issue, they would take care of it, regardless of the warranty period. Why would they want someone out on the roads w/ it looking like that,







if I was new and considering buying a tt, I think I would look some where else. I too love my Outback, and I'm living with the bubble, but my concern too, is it going to happen again somewhere else on my trailer, and no I don't think I'll be covering it this year. Would I buy another Outback, I really don't know. And yes it does happen w/ other trailers, I was on a lot a few weeks ago, and saw one that had a really bad delam issue on the front cap, I think I would have taken it to the back







Bottom line, when it comes time for me to up-size, I will be doing my homework first, and I can only* hope *that Keystone has *fixed*







our Outback problem, nothing would make me happier than to stay with Outback.


----------



## gofishn (Jun 1, 2008)

just returned from picking up our 07 21rs
at sky river rv in arroyo grande ca 
2nd replacement of front cap for delam
i must say it looks wonderful! 
hopefully this our last 
gonna go fishn !


----------



## Jwood0129 (May 5, 2008)

Hi, 
May not be the right post area, but I am having a problem with the front sticker that is peeling off on my 07. Does anyone else have this problem? My RV tech says he can take it off and customize me a new one...But I like to brag quietly about my Outback.

Jeremy
2007 Sydney 30RLS Outback
2006 Serria 3500HD


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I had a lil delam spot on mine.. Wasnt too worried about it...

Well this summer it has blown up... So bad that its all but to split and form a hole in the front cap..

Yea useless without pics.. Guess Ill have to do that..

Anyway, I think I will get me some aluminim diamond plate and make me a cover for the ugly spot.. Its low enough that a rock chip plate would look nice and cover that spot too..

But might have to actually cut out the delam cause its raised up about inch or so..

I never take stuff back for warranty work.. I always just am stupid and fix it myself..

Not complaining about my delam, but now have a lil project that I have to add to my list..

I can tell you no brand is better than another.. If its not delam with one brand its something else..

Yes those that use vaccum bonding have better luck, but those have failures too.. Delam is a problem with all fiberglass skinned trailers.

The technolgy is slowly getting better and someday we wont be guinea pigs for there ideas.. Not much can be done about it..

Carey


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Jwood0129 said:


> Hi,
> May not be the right post area, but I am having a problem with the front sticker that is peeling off on my 07. Does anyone else have this problem? My RV tech says he can take it off and customize me a new one...But I like to brag quietly about my Outback.
> 
> Jeremy
> ...


Yeah, must be an 07 thing, Mines curling a little around the edges. I am keeping it clean and putting Protectall on it. I am not worrying about it anymore, thats for sure !

Don't put a cover over it. I tried that.Big Mistake.

In april it was a very smooth front. Little curl on the edge of the decal. I put a Cover over the front half of trailer. In June we were going camping, take cover off and it is wrinkle city. I thought I had ruined the front cap.







It looked terrible. wrinkles along the top. I was bummed. My brother kept saying, 'you should have bought a Airstream'

so I Left cover off over rest of summer, June, July, August, went camping a bunch of times, tried to ignore it.
September comes around, I am waxing the front and its actually looking much better. Some of the wrinkles and bumps have drawn smooth again. Don't know why, but it looks pretty close to stock again.









I bet we can order the Outback decal if we need too. I just wouldn't cover it, learned my lesson.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I, too, had the dreaded front cap delamination problem. When I bought mine it had a couple of what I considered minor bubbles. But they appeared to grow over the coming year, and with a month left on the warranty I had my front cap replaced.

I also believe that this is a more prevalent problem than some folks would like to believe.

My latest issue is that the seam on the ceiling above the queen bed is coming apart. I believe I can repair that myself. Any one else had that problem?


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

raynardo said:


> I, too, had the dreaded front cap delamination problem. When I bought mine it had a couple of what I considered minor bubbles. But they appeared to grow over the coming year, and with a month left on the warranty I had my front cap replaced.
> 
> I also believe that this is a more prevalent problem than some folks would like to believe.
> 
> My latest issue is that the seam on the ceiling above the queen bed is coming apart. I believe I can repair that myself. Any one else had that problem?


Mine is coming loose from over the sink across to the sofa slide. I think it will be a fairly easy fix. I may pull it into the drive and work on it this weekend.


----------

